# I need someone to do lawn curbing work



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I am finishing the yard and the little miss has decided she wants some curbing. Anyone know of anyone that does curbing in the Lehi area? I think it's going to be something like 75-100 feet or so.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The guy that just did mine, company is called: "Creative Curb Design". I think he might be out of Tooele but I'm not really sure. They did a great job and was on the lower end cost wise.
Contact Mark @ 435 830-0829.


----------

